# aqha buckskin filly conformation critique



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

Bindy is my 1year 8month old aqha filly, she will be 2 in february
What so you think of her conformation?
She seems to be pretty small...right now shes only 14h and shes almost 2.
How much more do you think she'll grow?


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Its hard to judge a yearling, but it looks like she has a steep shoulder and croup and maybe sickled hock? It might just be the way shes standing. Otherwise nice filly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a very nice looking horse, I love her neck! She looks very mature, not at all like coming 2 yr. old. I notice a scar on her left leg above the knee, what was that from do you know?


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

vERY BEAUTIFUL FILLY. lOVE THAT COLOR!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad shoulder on her
Back is a nice length
She looks like she may be over at the knee in the front legs
Steep slope to her croup but otherwise i love her hindquarters, especially for her age
Hard to say about the back legs without her standing square but i dont notice any major flaws


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Due to positioning you cannot easily see it, but this filly is very down hill and butt high. She also is over angulated thru the hock and I suspect sickle hocked (enough to maybe cause a curb to develop). She is a bit slipper footed behind.

Her front is very nice. Nice shoulder and I think nice neck (position makes it hard to tell). Her back is a little long. Her croup is a little steep

She looks to have decent bone and her feet seem small and fine all the way round which may cause issues leaving her barefoot. 

Lovely color and obviously well cared for. 

A well kept 2 year old usually does not grow much more (especially this breed). I suspect you may make 14.3.. maybe 15hh on a good day. I prefer a well balanced small horse to a poorly conformed tall horse. This horse is the former and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

waresbear, she did that around 9 months ago, she injured herself on a piece of machinery when she escaped from her stall.
thank you all for the comments!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have never known a two year old that didn't grow - I bet she'll gain another hand - my prediction is she'll top out at 15 hands - not a huge horse, but sure pretty


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Not overly sure about QH's but my 2yr old Gisbornebred filly went from 14 &1/2hh at 2yrs to 16hh at 6yrs & she was well feed from day one!

Her dam was 14.1hh at rising 4yrs & grew to 15hh by 5yrs, so honestly, how tall she'll get will depend entirely on her genetics since she's well feed


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like to see a side shot, taken dead center at her barrel and standing on level ground before I say anything.


----------

